# Lanark Scalloping@Fishing 7/27/13



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 27, 2013)

:-D Been trying to go Scalloping for 3 weeks and the weather has not been good enough to warrant going. The weather looked good for today so we decided to go and try a new place. Had been hearing about Lanark and as luck would have it a friend of mine was going down as well today. So we gave it a try. I knew that Ranaman knew the area and gave him a call. He gave me awesome info on where to fish and try to scallop.  :thumbup:  Thanks again Ranaman!! It was near dead calm 1st thing this morn and the water was 79-80 degrees. The water was stained about like Ecofina when it has not rained much. FishingCpa got on the water before us and was fishing near where we were going to start fishing. With the help of Mike at the Lanark Market we got on the water and headed down there and started fishing. My beautiful wife got the 1st fish and this was it.





A 25" 5lb 3oz with a 13.5 girth  It is her biggest fish ever!!! And a good bit bigger than my biggest ever trout. She caught another keeper shortly afterward and that was all we caught. I got a big fat skunk....nada. Fishingcpa's crew had 3 trout in the box before they left us looking for other places to fish. Around 9:30 we decided to look for scallops but the water was to stained to see from the surface. So my wife got in and I idled along till she saw a likely spot.




The scallops were really hard to spot at our 1st stop so we moved to a deeper spot with more open bottom and got into them pretty good. We wound up with 5 gallons that shucked to yield almost 3 pints.




The size of the meat in relation to the shell was amazing. Most were like the end digit of your thumb.




While my son and I were cleaning scallops my wife was having fun feeding chips to the seagulls. it was quite comical. :-D


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 28, 2013)

Another pic of the trout.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 28, 2013)

Great trout,congrats to her....Looks like a great time and mighty fine eating


----------



## Fourfingers (Jul 28, 2013)

Look like yall really had a blast. Nice trout


----------



## bhdawgs (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## speedcop (Jul 28, 2013)

thats a nice trout there!


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 28, 2013)

We had a great time. Nothing I love better than having my family all together on the water.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 29, 2013)

Good Times for sure! Congrats!


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 31, 2013)

Hit-n-Miss said:


> We had a great time. Nothing I love better than having my family all together on the water.



Man! I bet you did! Thats an Awesome Gator Trout! I caught my biggest ever last week and it was just over 24.5" The biggest in our little group ever is a 25"er!!  Thats Awesome!

oh yea, a Girl caught that one too

Never went after scallops before, that look like some good stuff there too!


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 31, 2013)

bfriendly said:


> Man! I bet you did! Thats an Awesome Gator Trout! I caught my biggest ever last week and it was just over 24.5" The biggest in our little group ever is a 25"er!!  Thats Awesome!
> 
> oh yea, a Girl caught that one too
> 
> Never went after scallops before, that look like some good stuff there too!


You should try it. Easter egg hunt for all ages.


----------

